# Ginny foaled! LOUD colt! Nikkie too! Solid filly!



## Dontworrybeappy (May 31, 2012)

here's the link to his FB album... put on your sunglasses!

http://www.facebook....=3&l=e1a04352b9


----------



## MeganH (May 31, 2012)

OH MY!!!! That is the loudest foal I have ever seen!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

WOWSERS!!!!! That is one stunning colt BIG Congrats to you!! LOVE HIM!!


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2012)

Holy cow Karen! He is out of this world gorgeous!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2012)

Good golly Miss Molly!! Now thats one fine looking colt.....definaltely a Twist and Shout seeing that coloring!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2012)

OH WOW!! He is just amazing - I can just imagine how you felt as he was being born!!

Many congratulations and WELL DONE Ginny!!




:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2012)

oh WOW he is just stunning! I can' believe how perfect he is!!! huge congratulations!!!!!!

repeat for next season of that breeding? LOL 

love the name he is absoloutly perfect!


----------



## Wings (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic!!! I can't get over his colouring!


----------



## Sandy B (May 31, 2012)

WOWZA!!!! Fancy looking baby there! Congrats!


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 1, 2012)

Now THAT'S a PINTALOOSA!! What a knock-out in the 'color' classes! Congratulations!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's Nikki & her filly (dry photos still coming!)


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2012)

Goodness, they are coming thick and fast for you!! LOL!!

Many congratulations on the new little filly - looking forward to the dry pics.


----------



## little lady (Jun 1, 2012)

Awwwwww looking forward to more pics of your beautiful foals.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 1, 2012)

*OMG!!!! What a beautiful colt. you have got to be estatic with this one. A huge congradulations*


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dry photos of Nikki and her filly Silence....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4021492464669.2166299.1502187114&type=3&l=3390771011


----------

